# Talk about anything military or just models



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

So do we contain ourselves to discussions of military models or will people be allowed to discuss anything military aspect?


Hey! I'm the first to post!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I think it will go like the other forums: discussion of the real (or 'canon') abilities of the actual vehicles as well as the models of them.

Hey! I'm the _second_ to post!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH!!!! REAL subjects!!

Anyone doing the 1/32 Williams Bros. aircraft? I'm interested in the display of them. Have any of you tried the "planes flying around a Pylon" approach??


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I guess it is what you make it 

I've had a couple requests over the past month for a Military forum. I'd like to see interest in aircraft increase and since many aircraft models are military I figured it would be a good fit. Of course if there is enough interest in a seperate Aircraft forum we can always create it.

Have fun!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks, hank! Military aircraft happens to be my favorite model subject.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Yeah, Star Trek modelling originally brought me back to the modelling world, but since then I've gotten interested in military aircraft, especially Hasegawa's 1/72 kits. So far I've got a Focke-Wulfe, a P-57J Yippee (Got smashed, need to do a rebuild ), a P-51 "Big Beautiful Doll", and a Nakajima Ki44-II "70th Flight Regiment". Also, from Academy, I have a 1/32 Nieuport 17, and from Hobby Craft, a 1/72 Avro Arrow. Can't claim to know too much about aircraft, but I'm eager to learn!

Dan


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

ALRIGHT! Thanks Hank. Though my first love of modeling is still Sci-fi, fantasy and horror, I do love military aircraft and naval ships. Got a Hasegawa 1/32 F-104 I plan to start on after the holidays. Providing of course I can get the other projects on my workbench finished by then


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Wow, a place for John P to post 146 different Me109's (just kidding, hey put that hammer thingee down, back off, aarrrgghhhhh)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, I only have 13 of them finished, with 35 in the basement to build. 
http://www.inpayne.com/models/models_me109.html


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

tripdeer said:


> . . . I have a 1/32 Nieuport 17


I've got that model, too -- with the Canadian markings. Is that the version you have?


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

No, mine came with French markings. Canadian markings, huh? Looks like I'll have to buy me another one! 

Dan


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

The last real life military vehicle I bought was a B-27 (I think) bomber. I chopped it up and made it into a spaceship. Sorry guys. :hat:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No such thing as a B-27. B-26 and B-29, yes.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

B-17?

I'll post a pic later and you can figure it out.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

*sigh* Better add a P-47D Razorback "47th Fighter Squadron" to my list. Stopped in at the West Edmonton Mall... I'm weak. I think it was all the 47s...  

Dan


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm also planning to built convert my F-104 into the NF-104 (seen in ''The right stuff '' next month or so. It's been a long long time that I started to get info on it and I think I've got enough to start building it. 

Steph


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Recently finished the Academy 1/32 F/A-18 Hornet kit. Man, that thing spoiled me! :thumbsup: 

One of these days I'm gonna grab that Trumpeter P-38, but I really have no idea where I'm gonna put it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

f1steph said:


> I'm also planning to built convert my F-104 into the NF-104 (seen in ''The right stuff '' next month or so. It's been a long long time that I started to get info on it and I think I've got enough to start building it.
> 
> Steph


 Meteor makes 1/48 conversions -
Cockpit detail set
External conversion parts


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

tripdeer said:


> No, mine came with French markings. Canadian markings, huh? Looks like I'll have to buy me another one!


I think it's Billy Bishop's plane. Looks like a great kit--good size and detailing. I built a Neiuport back when I was 11 in 1/48th scale the last time I've built WWI.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

tripdeer said:


> *sigh* Better add a P-47D Razorback "47th Fighter Squadron" to my list. Stopped in at the West Edmonton Mall... I'm weak. I think it was all the 47s...


The birdcage canopies :thumbsup: are the coolest looking IMHO. One day I'd like to build large scale birdcage versions of the P-47, F4U, and P-51.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

John P said:


> Meteor makes 1/48 conversions -
> Cockpit detail set
> External conversion parts


Yeh I know. But I want to try to do it myself. It won't be that bad. We're not talking major mods here. Thanks for the reminder.

Steph


----------



## seawolf (Nov 3, 2004)

hmm  - military forum - great.
But is this forum will limit the discussion to aircraft only? well I used to be an aircraft enthusiast, but now I'm more to submarine model. Can it be discussed here?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The forum is intended for all types of military and aircraft modeling.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Sorry if this pushes the limits. This is a used-to-be aircraft. Any guesses?

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=12922


----------



## soloboy5 (Jun 18, 2003)

I see the front of a B-17-g with the chin turret facing you and you can see the gun blisters on the sides, but the way the picture is inverted they are on the tp and bottom.


----------



## Orne (Feb 23, 1999)

There was an FSM article about ten years on converting the Hasegawa kit into NF-104, and I saw a new photo-ref book about the jet at Hobby Vision in October.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Orne said:


> There was an FSM article about ten years on converting the Hasegawa kit into NF-104, and I saw a new photo-ref book about the jet at Hobby Vision in October.


Interresting. Do you have more info on that new book? The info that I've got on how to modify it is this. I guess that's the article you're talking about. It's very descriptive. They even give you a pattern for the rocket booster.

http://www.ninfinger.org/~sven/models/vault/NF%20104/


Steph


----------



## Orne (Feb 23, 1999)

Check the Squadron website, pretty sure it was one of their big red-covered photo albums.


----------

